# 69 camaro fest



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

im currently buildin a camaro and i wanted to see other peoples post your maro:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

snaptite.


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

nice any pics of the hood


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Finished











































































Unfinished


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's mine.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Trikejustclownin said:


> nice any pics of the hood


snap tite= no engine


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

really  ok ...so i really dont wanna post after mkd....but here goes:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Coast that 69 is beautiful. Never seen it before.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

all the 69 are beautiful ! :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

MKD904 said:


> Here's mine.


like the color on this one what brand is this bro??


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

MKD904 said:


> Coast that 69 is beautiful. Never seen it before.


x2 on that right there!! Coast that is sweet..... MK, bro, Maro is sikk bro. Sweet inspiration right there...


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Unfinished yet














Finished


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice cars guys now I really want to finish mine


----------



## jorhelj (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm Going in I just picked up a 69 lets go!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

here are some of my camaro's


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn, these are all incredible!! havent even seen most of them


----------



## jorhelj (Feb 7, 2011)

ok well rather than to start a new post I'll just go ahead on post my build progress on this one..
here is the first stage of my 69 Camaro "Resto Rod".

The plan is to use the engine and interior of the 06 Camaro in the 69 Camaro.


----------



## jorhelj (Feb 7, 2011)

Now wich Rims to go with?
Stagger







d Stack 06 rims?
or 22's??


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

I would love to see a 70's style lowrider camaro or transam. I just don't have the skills anymore to build one.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Charger_on_22's said:


> I would love to see a 70's style lowrider camaro or transam. I just don't have the skills anymore to build one.


Gary Seeds 70's style Camaro


----------



## 817mexico601 (Feb 14, 2012)

In progress  gonna open the doors. since i havent seen one with them cut..


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

MAZDAT said:


> Gary Seeds 70's style Camaro


:thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Very Nice builds guys, I saw wooden steering wheels, chevy keys and lots of engine detail, Amazing work!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## jorhelj (Feb 7, 2011)

I already cut trunk and doors on mine, I hindged the Trunk but I'm still messing around with the Reverse hing on the door


----------



## jorhelj (Feb 7, 2011)

ok here is an update on my 69 Camaro restorod with the 2010 interior and engine


----------

